# JUKA® Karate Gis by Jukado International LLC



## Willard814 (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of or used a JUKA brand karate gi? I'm looking into a second gi and everyone in my dojo wears this brand, I have a Ronin brand that I'm happy with but it's time for me to advance to a little better and heavier gi. I have been looking at the Ronin Brand Tournament Japanese cut made of 14oz. No.10 Duck canvas from JAPAN the blue stuff and the Ronin Brand 12oz Heavyweight Karate gi. So I'm wondering which brand is better for the money?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 27, 2011)

Juka is my preferred gi, I like the Silver, but I use the Juka Primo pants instead of the standard cut, I like the reinforced knees and the slightly longer cut. I have no idea how much a Ronin costs, so a "best for the money" comparison is silly, but I have been very very happy with the Juka gis.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 28, 2011)

I have seen the JUKA brand gis and they seemed good. I am not sure which level it was. I have worn several heavyweight gis over the years such as Kwon, Tokaido, Masterline, KI, Century and Shureido. With that said I swear by Shureido and its all I wear now.


----------



## Willard814 (Sep 2, 2011)

I decided to go with the Juka Emerald size 6 paid  $75.52 including shipping purchased from Dragon International direct  thru my karate club and I could be happier. The Juka gi has a much  better fit and much more heavier weight than the Ronin med weight gi. I  like the absorbent qualities of the Juka Emerald gi as well, because  this gi a much bigger cut with roomier pants I thought it would hide my  technique and forms but that's not the case at all. I'm 6' 0" and 195lbs  so for me the tournament cut is the way to go. Thanks for all your  feedback


----------



## clfsean (Sep 2, 2011)

I loved my Bronze weight gi from Juka. It ruled.


----------

